# My pygmy cories are not pygymy cories!



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

I went to an LPS recently to buy supplies for my rats, and saw that one of their community fish tanks said "pygmy corydora" on it. Since I've already decided to have pygmy cories in a tank that just finished cycling, I decided to take some home. I'd planned to buy mine online, but they were right there, so hey, why not, right?
Anyway, I got them home and realised that they are a different species of dwarf cories, corydora habrosus -- rather than a thin stripe on the body, they have thicker, splotchier ones. No pictures right now because my camera is broken, but they look just like online pictures of c. habrosus.
I've heard that all three species of dwarf cories are pretty similar, but is there anything about the care for these guys that differs from c. pygmaeus?
I have six of them in my 15g planted with anacharis and anubias. They seem to be very active and playful, and especially like hanging out on a little rock cave I have in the tank. I try to drop their sinking pellets on the cave because they love feeding on it.
Additionally, I'm planning to add a betta sorority to this tank. It will be very densely planted at that point with lots of hiding places, and it's a tall tank so I'm assuming the betta girls will stay pretty high up most of the time and thus away from the bottom-dwelling cories, but is there any chance his might cause trouble? Or something additional I should do to make sure I can maintain peace between the two species?
Thanks! =]


----------



## nwachter (Apr 4, 2012)

Mostly all cory species have the same care type. As long as they aren't bronze corys which grow 4 inches, they should be fine. Just make sure you give them algae wafers and othe sinking food, and provide adequate schools. In that size of a tank i'd say get 8 or 9 if thats all your getting.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I think you are thinking of emerald cories, Nwatcher. Bronzes don't get that big. 

Jaela - your fish will be fine.  They have the same care as pygmy cories and are just as cute. If the girls tolerate each other, chances are they won't be at all bothered by some tiny, innocuous bottom dwellers.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Habrosus cories are oftenly called Pygmy or dwarf Corydoras so it wasn't incorrect labeling, as line as you know how to properly care for Pygmy cories then your Habrosus should do fine as they both have similar requirements


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

On top of that, the habrosus are also called salt & pepper cory's which can be mistaken for Peppered cory's which aren't a dwarf....
I have habrosus I've lost 1/2 of my school but am going to add more. I found they would play tag with my male betta when they were in that tank with julii's but they've been moved in with my female betta. they love algae wafers as well as the sinking pellets


----------

